# Load Balancer - confuse on ip association



## fred974 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi,

I would like to setup a load balancing in a cluster with 2 servers at the front of our webserver.
I read a lot about it online but I am struggling in understanding how to deal with name record..
When I my domain DNS record point to my server 172.125.0.xx, how does it know that if that server is offline to go to  172.125.0.x2 load balancer..]

I seena lot of how to talking about 'floating' Ip but I don't know if its a feature for these hoster or not?

I my servers are in a dacenter and I have a pool of 5 public Ip I can use.

Could anyone please advise?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2018)

fred974 said:


> When I my domain DNS record point to my server 172.125.0.xx, how does it know that if that server is offline to go to 172.125.0.x2 load balancer..
> 
> I seena lot of how to talking about 'floating' Ip but I don't know if its a feature for these hoster or not?


30.10. Common Address Redundancy Protocol (CARP)


----------



## fred974 (Jan 29, 2018)

SirDice, thatnk you for the link. It was really useful...
Please correct me if my understanding is wrong... But my understanding is that carp and zfs do not play well with each other.. I cannot recall who told me or the context it was in.. 

Am I wrong in my assumption?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2018)

fred974 said:


> But my understanding is that carp and zfs do not play well with each other.


They have absolutely nothing to do with each other.


----------

